
The great American tax haven: why the super-rich love South Dakota - purple_ducks
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/nov/14/the-great-american-tax-haven-why-the-super-rich-love-south-dakota-trust-laws
======
quaquaqua1
>a South Dakotan trust protects assets from civil suits, ex spouses, ex
business partners

Wow, that's actually crazy. I know dozens of people who have been sued in this
way and have lost a ridiculous amount of money. 60% of Americans get divorced.
This South Dakota thing is a feature for some and a bug for others.

